# 11/17/17 3 mile bridge



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Went to 3 mile bridge Friday night with the wife and a friend about 4:30 pm throwing shrimp on a popping cork. Nothing really happening so decided to sabiki some bait fish up cut a small croaker up and just free lined it got a huge bite and landed a nice sized gar. Released the gar safely after a few pics. Just as we were packing up to leave something hit my line. Whatever it was must ave been huge snapped the front end of my ugly stick tiger rod right off. Sucks about loosing the rod but all in all a fun night.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Too bad about your rod. Those huge 'un-catchable' hits always keep me wondering just what the heck it was!


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Yeah made me wonder also. Even though lost a rod still a good night.


----------

